# Adding Extra Seatbelts To 1978 Class C



## Arrow (Apr 21, 2007)

A family member is looking to get rid of her 1978 Arrow Class C.  My question is that as far as I know there are no extra seat belts except for the two in the front.  Has anyone ever added seat belts to accomodate  extra passengers?  I have two kids that would need to have legal seating arrangements while we are on the road.  

Thank you in advance for any information...
Steve


----------



## hertig (Apr 22, 2007)

Re: Adding Extra Seatbelts To 1978 Class C

Could be tricky.   First you need  SEATS  which are capable of withstanding a crash.  Then a good attachment point for the belts.

Don't know about any other manufacturer, but the maker of my coach only puts in seat belts for the designed sleeping arrangement.  Thus, it sleeps 3 and has 3 seat belts (one on the couch).  And there is no place to attach a second belt below the couch.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 22, 2007)

Re: Adding Extra Seatbelts To 1978 Class C

Mine has 2 belts attached through the floor (I think to steel below) on the couch behind the driver seat.

It also has 2 belts attached the same way only on the forward facing bench seat at the table.

I remember buying seatbelts for my old '63 Ford Galaxie and putting them in ... never did get to test them, though!   :laugh:  

Maybe THAT'S why Sallyberetta always sat next to me!?  There wasn't a middle seat belt!     :blush:


----------



## WilleyB (Apr 22, 2007)

RE: Adding Extra Seatbelts To 1978 Class C

Hi All, well there were 4 sets of seat belts on the dinette benches on our Vanguard (B+; mini C or whatever) they were attached to the steel frame support for the seats. These framework assemblies are bolted to the vehicle frame through the floor. I removed them because there is only two of us that travel in it. A note here is the length of a standard lap belt was only long enough to fit a child and not an adult even when fully extended. We do plan to install  longer lap type belts made from across the shoulder belts removed from a car.
 A link showing the seat framework I mentioned.
http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e395/WilleyB/?action=view&current=115-1517_IMG.jpg

  Willis


----------



## Arrow (Apr 22, 2007)

RE: Adding Extra Seatbelts To 1978 Class C

Thanks to everyone for all of the information!  I hope to close this deal for this rig so I can visit this forum more often!


----------



## hertig (Apr 22, 2007)

Re: Adding Extra Seatbelts To 1978 Class C

You are welcome to visit here even if you don't close the deal


----------

